# Home Entertainment System Help!



## huskerphil (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey! I just got a tivo and a surround sound system for my birthday. I was just wondering how in the world I set up everything. I have a Panasonic tv with 3 inputs and 1 output, plus the tivo, surround sound, and x-box that I all want connected so I can get surround sound when I watch TV on tivo and when I play my x-box. Please help with this setup! Thanks!


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Well how many inputs does your surround sound system have?

What I would do is this

wall - TIVO - input 1 video - TV - input video 2 - xbox

then have the audio out from Xbox and from Tivo wired to the surround sound.

As an alternative -

The other way to do it, if your TV has an audio out jack, is wire BOTH video and sound to your TV and then put that to your surround sound system. This of course will probably be a little more degraded audio but this way you don't have to worry about changing your surround sounds audio inputs at all so theres a tradeoff.


----------

